# Identifiant refuse pour les reactions au news



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis deux jours, impossible de me connecter sur la page d'accueil du site, pour réagir aux news. Par contre, pour l'accès au forum, pas de problème.

J'ai donc activé la fonction de demande d'un nouveau mot de passe mais je n'ai reçu aucun mail.

Kézako ?  Suis-je le seul dans le cas ?


----------



## Toximityx (6 Juin 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis deux jours, impossible de me connecter sur la page d'accueil du site, pour réagir aux news. Par contre, pour l'accès au forum, pas de problème.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Vous aviez un compte sur le site igen/macg.co ? ;-)


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2014)

Si j'ai cree un compte distinct pour iGen, alors je ne m'en souviens pas. J'ai toujours cru que je n'avais qu'un seul compte, sans doute parce que l'identifiant, l'e-mail et le mot de passe sont identiques.

Je viens de recevoir le mail. Mot de passe modifie. Ca remarche.
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis deux jours, impossible de me connecter sur la page d'accueil du site, pour réagir aux news. Par contre, pour l'accès au forum, pas de problème.
> 
> ...



Moi, le site ne connaît plus mon adresse mail (alors qu'elle n'a pas changé).


----------



## Toximityx (8 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, le site ne connaît plus mon adresse mail (alors qu'elle n'a pas changé).



Bonjour,

Vous avez fait un nouveau compte sur le site ? Par ailleurs, vous en avez un sur igen/macg ou l'un/l'autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous avez fait un nouveau compte sur le site ? Par ailleurs, vous en avez un sur igen/macg ou l'un/l'autre ?



Jusqu'à ces derniers temps, je me connectais sans problème à MacGe/iGen. Mais là, plus de connexion et comme dit précédemment mail plus reconnu.

Cela pourrait-il à voir avec le changement intervenu sur mon compte sur ce forum (changement de pseudo) ?


EDIT : je sais pourquoi mon adresse mail n'est plus reconnue : celle utilisée lors de mon inscription sur le forum n'existe plus mais est toujours enregistrée comme adresse de contact. Et c'est celle-là qui est utilisée sur MacGe/iGen.

Pour ces derniers, j'ai créé un nouveau compte. Donc le problème est résolu.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à modifier l'adresse mail enregistré dans mon tableau de bord sur le forum. J'ai un message qui me dit que l'adresse mail est incorrecte (alors qu'elle est correcte).


----------



## Toximityx (8 Juin 2014)

Votre email est en @ quoi ? (@hotmail, @free..)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Votre email est en @ quoi ? (@hotmail, @free..)



L'actuel ? @gmail.com


----------



## Toximityx (9 Juin 2014)

Voulez-vous que je modifies votre courriel ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Juin 2014)

je me greffe car j'ai un probleme identique.

autant sur le forum macG ca marche, aussi sur le site et les reactions aux news, ca passe pas (bien que j'ai modifié mon mot de passe aujourdhui pour etre sur).

Peut on m'aider?

J'ai un seul identifiant (mac*gyver) qui marchait bien pour les 2 avants.

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Voulez-vous que je modifies votre courriel ?



Non, ça ira. Merci.


----------



## Toximityx (10 Juin 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je me greffe car j'ai un probleme identique.
> 
> autant sur le forum macG ca marche, aussi sur le site et les reactions aux news, ca passe pas (bien que j'ai modifié mon mot de passe aujourdhui pour etre sur).
> 
> ...



Vous avez bien un compte sur igen/macg ? Un renouvellement du mot de passe ne change rien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------




Himeji a dit:


> Non, ça ira. Merci.



Pas de problème


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Vous avez bien un compte sur igen/macg ? Un renouvellement du mot de passe ne change rien ?



euh oui j'ai un compte macg (d'ailleurs ca me parait logique, sans, je pourrais pas ecrire dans ce forum il me semble. Je dit ca sans animosité, juste au cas ou j'aurais pas bien compris la question). 

j'ai fait une demande de changement de mot de passe et ca a marché... *pour la partie forum uniquement* (sur laquelle je n'avais pas de probleme d'ailleurs).
Pour la partie *News* de MacG, impossible de m'identifier.

J'avoue lors du changement de mot de passe j'ai du desactiver lastpass car je pense que ce dernier essayé de me logger continuellement ce qui a abouti au blocage de mon compte pour 15 minutes.
une fois lastpass desactivé et mon mot de passe changé, ca a bien refonctionné mais pour la partie forum comme dit plus haut uniquement.

y'aurait il differentes manieres de se logger sur le forum que sur les news?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

moi itou, impossible de me connecter sur le nouveau site de iGen. :rose:


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Juin 2014)

Moi c'est pareil au lendemain de la keynote impossible de me connecter à iGen.


----------



## Toximityx (10 Juin 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> euh oui j'ai un compte macg (d'ailleurs ca me parait logique, sans, je pourrais pas ecrire dans ce forum il me semble. Je dit ca sans animosité, juste au cas ou j'aurais pas bien compris la question).
> 
> j'ai fait une demande de changement de mot de passe et ca a marché... *pour la partie forum uniquement* (sur laquelle je n'avais pas de probleme d'ailleurs).
> Pour la partie *News* de MacG, impossible de m'identifier.
> ...



Le site igen/MacG est différent des forums. Nous avons séparé le lien entre les sites et les forums : à partir daujourdhui, un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique 



Powerdom a dit:


> moi itou, impossible de me connecter sur le nouveau site de iGen. :rose:



ça le fait depuis le début ?



stéphane83 a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil au lendemain de la keynote impossible de me connecter à iGen.



Depuis la migration ou le keynote ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Le site igen/MacG est différent des forums. Nous avons séparé le lien entre les sites et les forums : à partir daujourdhui, un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique



ok mais je fais quoi alors?

je me cree un compte pour MacG news?
quand est-ce qu'est prevue le fusion que vous mentionnez?

PS: dans tous les cas, ca reponds pas vraiment a mon probleme car sur MacG, j'ai demandé a reinitialiser mon mot de passe, j'ai recu le mail, j'ai changé le mot et malgré tout je ne peux pas m'y connecter
apres, que je puisse me connecter au forum... tres bien mais c'est pas ce que j'essaie de faire


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2014)

Oui, je n'ai jamais pu me connecter sur le nouveau site.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Le site igen/MacG est différent des forums. Nous avons séparé le lien entre les sites et les forums : à partir daujourdhui, un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu après le keynote j'ai l'impression


----------



## Toximityx (11 Juin 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ok mais je fais quoi alors?
> 
> je me cree un compte pour MacG news?
> quand est-ce qu'est prevue le fusion que vous mentionnez?
> ...



Tu as le même pseudo que ici ?



Powerdom a dit:


> Oui, je n'ai jamais pu me connecter sur le nouveau site.



Malgré le reset du mot de passe ?



stéphane83 a dit:


> Un peu après le keynote j'ai l'impression



Hum, tu as fais comme Powerdom un reset mot de passe ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Juin 2014)

oui
oui
oui


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Juin 2014)

Je vais voir de toutes manières je vais passer par l'application depuis le temps.
Je trouve que c'est bien normal de soutenir votre forum.


----------



## Toximityx (11 Juin 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> oui
> oui
> oui



Si tu veux je peux reset ton mot de passe ou te mettre un password que je te transmets et tu modifies par la suite



stéphane83 a dit:


> Je vais voir de toutes manières je vais passer par l'application depuis le temps.
> Je trouve que c'est bien normal de soutenir votre forum.



Comment ça ? What ?


----------



## Karamazow (11 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai un problème de connexion.

Ca fonctionne pour le forum. 

Ca fonctionne pour le site MacG depuis un ordinateur.

Mais je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur l'appli MacG mobile sur mon iPhone 3GS, donc je ne peux plus lire les réactions au news, et encore moins y participer.

J'ai changé le mot de passe, sans succès pour l'iPhone.

Pouvez-vous me dépanner ?

Merci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Si tu veux je peux reset ton mot de passe ou te mettre un password que je te transmets et tu modifies par la suite



bah, je vois pas la difference, j'ai deja fait ce reset.
je vais re=essayer de le re faire moi-meme

merci


----------



## bokeh (13 Juin 2014)

Bon j'ai lu en diagonal le topic et j'ai pas envie de chercher dans le détail une réponse, donc :

Je me connecte sans problème sur les forums mais impossible sur les réacs au news ?!?
Il faut deux identifiants différents, deux mots de passe avec le même identifiant ????
At et si oui POURQUOI ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Juin 2014)

juste pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai toujours le probleme sur les news depuis mes macs mais ca marche depuis l'app sur iphone.
et le forum ca marhce aussi sur mac

MacG, vous avez un probleme qqpart, on est beaucoup a etre concernés il me semble


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Juin 2014)

bon ben ca y est, le probleme est enfin prix au serieux et mis a la une de MacG.

Bon, je peux toujours pas y reagir mais je leur ai envoyé un mail comme demandé


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2014)

je vous ai écrit à tous les trois par mail pour régler l'affaire. j'attend vos réponses !


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juin 2014)

C'est bon de mon côté c'est réglé.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2014)

P'tite question, pourquoi les identifiants site / forums sont-ils dissociés ? Avant je pouvais réagir sur le site avec mes IDs forum (ce qui est toujours le cas pour une de mes connaissances), maintenant je me retrouve avec deux comptes distincts.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2014)

Je pense que tu as 2 comptes maintenant (le site n'est plus sur Vbulletin mais Drupal), si les forums passent sur Drupal on devrait retrouver un compte fusionné.

Je viens de recevoir un courriel de dépannage de MacGé et je peux à nouveau poster sur les news merci MacGé !


----------



## cl97 (20 Juin 2014)

c'est exactement ça... Et on avait un module qui faisait comme vous avez pu le constater très mal le pont entre les deux&#8230; Et qui nous empêchait de faire évoluer facilement les forums. 

L'objectif, c'est de faire évoluer les forums cet été. Puis, on créera un espace unique qui permettra de créer un compte simultanément sur l'ensemble de nos sites (macg, igen, forums, apps, occasion) et qui nous permettra de faire enfin des choses sympas pour le club macg

on aurait bien voulu tout faire d'un coup, mais on n'a pas les ressources nécessaires. Donc on y va pas à pas


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2014)

Problème de connexion (qui durait depuis des mois) réglé en suivant les conseils : création d'un nouveau mot de passe

Tout roule maintenant !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2014)

cl97 a dit:


> c'est exactement ça... Et on avait un module qui faisait comme vous avez pu le constater très mal le pont entre les deux Et qui nous empêchait de faire évoluer facilement les forums.
> 
> L'objectif, c'est de faire évoluer les forums cet été. Puis, on créera un espace unique qui permettra de créer un compte simultanément sur l'ensemble de nos sites (macg, igen, forums, apps, occasion) et qui nous permettra de faire enfin des choses sympas pour le club macg
> 
> on aurait bien voulu tout faire d'un coup, mais on n'a pas les ressources nécessaires. Donc on y va pas à pas



Et comment ça va se passer du coup pour ceux qui, comme moi, se retrouvent avec deux comptes distincts une fois lespace unique mis en place ? Quel compte aura la priorité sur lautre lors de la fusion ?


----------



## cl97 (20 Juin 2014)

on proposera j'imagine une procédure de mise à jour de mot de passe


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juin 2014)

Ok. Merci pour les détails.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2014)

mon problème est résolu depuis ce matin. Christophe à ré-initialisé mon mot de passe.


----------



## ericb2 (21 Juin 2014)

Pareil, j'ai le même souci : connecté sur les forum, mais pas moyen de me connecter sur les news ...


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juin 2014)

ericb2 a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai le même souci : connecté sur les forum, mais pas moyen de me connecter sur les news ...



Bonsoir,

Je vais faire l'envoi sur votre @Free, elle est bien valide ? ;-)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Juin 2014)

resolu par cl97. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

petit up
ce couac semble etre  à nouveau là depuis la refonte
alors qu'il est bien dit noir sur blanc , pardon gris sur gris
je cite


> Saisissez votre nom d'utilisateur pour *MacGeneration*.
> Mot de passe
> Saisissez le mot de passe correspondant à votre nom d'utilisateur.


----------



## Oyoel (20 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce couac semble etre à nouveau là depuis la refonte


Envoi moi par mail le mdp que tu souhaites avoir sur les sites que je te le change  => sylvain(@)macg.pro


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

nanan , je signalais juste le bug , je n'ai pas encore entamé la procédure ( prévue ) de new mot de passe


----------



## Oyoel (20 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> nanan , je signalais juste le bug , je n'ai pas encore entamé la procédure ( prévue ) de new mot de passe


Ah. Bon, et bien fait moi signe si jamais la procédure ne fonctionne pas


----------

